# 40-ish with Little's Tribe - Mar./Apr. '09



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Let's share a little about ourselves (name/age) and our Little's and I'll keep us all updated with info here...sound ok? This Tribe will be started anew every two months with a reference to earlier threads. Here's the earlier thread link - http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=938366

40-ish with Little's Tribe - Mar./Apr. '09

*lovbeingamommy Kate - 44 *DS 3 yo and two babies in heaven. TTC #2 in April '09 (hoping May is a miraculous month with a BFP)

*mammal mama *-*44* Lover of Jesus, Wife to Dude, SAH Unschoolin' Momma to Roo 4-25-00, Boo 3-10-05, and at least one precious Soul in Heaven.

*chattie67 Julieanne *- *40 *SAHM and have a DS that's 20 and a DS that is 10 months

*mamasgroovin* - *40 *I have 4 kiddos...ds1 is 16, ds2 is 12, ds3 is 7 and dd is 3.5...so I do not have any SUPER little ones, but quite the spread. I have been a SAHM for 16 years now.

*yankeeterrier* - *45* DS almost 9M, WAHM with a website for maternity, infant and childrens resale items and a hyena cart store for cloth diapering items. I am cloth addicted!

*Kira's mom - Hali *- *47* Dd 5 1/2

*salt_phoenix - Julie *

*PassionateWriter *- *40* mom to 4 boys: 18, 11, 3 and 4 months (almost 5...G-d, where did the time go?). I'll be 41 next month.

*2goingon2 - Janet *- *40 *Mother of 3; expecting 2/09

*ricemom3 - Muriel *- *43 *married with 3 kids - ds 17yo, dd 14yo, and ds 1yo

*Jezzy - Sharun *- *40* I have 1 ds 16, 2 dds #1 is 13 and #2 is 1 yo

*MCR - Pauline *- *46* Mom to three ages 20, 14, and 3.

*BethNC - Beth *- *40* I'm mom to a four-year-old son and foster mom to a 18-month-old bundle of energy.

*SaneMarguerite *- *40* - Mom to a six month old son

*claras mom *- *44 *- Dd is 4y3m. She's scary smart and very high energy. It's a wild ride. New baby coming in early April.

*mamazee *- *40* - I have a 6-year-old and I'm expecting another in early Feb.

*ssh* - *48 *- I have a 22 year old DD and a 33 month old DD

*avivaelona *- *41* - *Erica* - currently pregnant. I have a 3.5 year old too.

*mbbinsc *- *48* - with 11yo DS and 3 1/2 yo DD.

*AkRotts *- *41 *- proud mother of a 23 yo, 2 yo twins and a 16 month old I am also guardian for my 12 yo neice.

*lara1828* - *40* - Lara - I'll be 41 in November. I currently have a 2.5 yo and a 4.5 yo

*Materfamilias *- *44* - I'm 44 (just turned) with a 15 yo stepdaughter, a 5 yo adopted son, and a 9 week old baby girl.

*MaxMommy* - *43* - ds 4.5

*ewink* - *41* - 4.5 yo DD and 3.5 yo DS

*hrsmom - Kimberly*- *40*- DD born April 08.

*Anglyn* - *almost 40 *four kiddos 17,5,3 and 1

*noordinaryspider - Heather* - *44* - Three DC 19, 16 and 1

*Treasuremapper *- *48 *- DD's 5 and 7

*Verygoddess - Jennifer *- *41* - due in May with #5. We have an almost 14yo, almost 12yo, 9yo and almost 2yo.

*athansor *- *Sue* - *41* - birthmom of a dd who is 21 (she was placed for adoption as an infant) and have two ds's at home, one just turned 4 (on the 4th) and the other one is 6 months old today.

*kbhlmh - Karen *- *47 *- DH Larry (51), DD Lorraine is 20, DS Winston is 18, DS Kevin is 2y10m, DSS Chris is 23 and DSD Michelle is 20. We are currently TTC a younger brother or sister for Kevin.

*being *- *Be* - *44* I have one dd 3.7 yo. I miscarried last year at almost same time I conceived again naturally this October . I'm dueJune 30 ish/early July and am soooo excited

*libba* - *45* - 8 year old DD and one angel baby

*Barab* - *46* - I'm going to be 46 soon and I have 20 y/o, 17 y/o and a 2 1/2 y/o.

*Shahbazin* - *41* - with 2 DDs - almost 1 1/2, & a little over 2 1/2 years old.

*uptowngirl - Jillian *- *46 *- I have a 4 year old daughter and a 6 year old son. My dh is 60 and these are our first (only) children.

*Close2Me* - *42* in Jan. - with a 3 mo. old and a 7 yo.

*intentionalmama- Lesley **46* - with a 5 1/2 yo ds and looking to adopt another child.

*ElliesMomma*- *40* - DD 2.75 and newly pregnant with #2 EDD Sept. '09

*BelovedK*- *42* -TTC #3 13yo and 9yo

*SkyMomma* -*39.5* 5yo and 3mo

*Kidzaplenty- Jenny *- *39* Helpmeet + MOMYS = #1 ~ '90 + #2 ~ '94 + #3 ~ '96 + #4 ~ '97 + #5 ~ '00 + #6 ~ '02 to '06~ + #7 ~ '04 + #8 ~ '06 to '06~ + #9 ~ '08 ----> My Blog . . . Josh24:15 . . .

*THANKFULFORFIVE - Billie *- *41 *My gang....kid-luvin' Dh-42, ds-20, ds-15, dd-14, dd-11, dd-14mos, hoping for #6 next year

*CathMac - Cath *- *43 1/2 *- 4 1/2 yo DD and 2 1/2 yo DD

*ZanZansMommy* - *41* - 3 yo DS and 5 yo DD

*allgirls* - *42 *- my youngest is 3 and my oldest is 18 and expecting her first in September...so I will be a grandma soon

*jrabbit* - *Janis* is proud to be *42* with DH & 3 DD's: 9, 5, 2 months

*smibbo* - *42 *- I have 4 kids. Three boys: 18, 16, 13 and an awesome little girl (18mos)

*Pookietooth - Jen *- *43* - and I have a five year old (who will be six soon). Pg with #2, due 10/23/09ish.

*ktmama - Kate *- *43 *with two dds (3.5 and 11.5) and one baby on the way. I'll be 44 when s/he is born in June.

*Miracle and Wonder - Candida *- *45* I had a miscarriage in February of 1983 (at 19) and I have two living babies, Isobel (who will be one at the end of the month) and Ianto (who was born 21 December). Ianto also had a twin, annalisa, who passed away at the beginning of this month.

*contactmaya - Maya *- *42* I have a 10 month old and a 3 1/2 year old. Both boys.

*SuzymomofLaura Suzy *- *42* - mother of two: my sweet Laura, now 4,5 yrs old already, and Lucie, our 20 month old (and not yet STTN at all), gluten/lactose intolerant VBAC miracle. And there's DH, aged 50, plus one cat, 11 months old, in our household. We BF, co-sleep and I recently summoned up the courage to pull out my CD stash again

*Hollysmom - Kristine* - *40 *- (41 in May) and I am Mom to 3 girls, 6, 2.5and 1

*suziek - Suzie *- I'm expecting my 5th baby. I'm *42*, and counting

*sewchris2642 - Chris *- I was 45.5 when our son was born. I'm now 56.5 and he just turned 11.

*tropicaldutchtulip *- *39* - I have 33 month old identical twin girls and we are starting to cycle with our surrogate in about 10 days! Hoping to have our Christmas miracle!

*CatsCradle *- *45* - 2.5 yo

*Purplegirl *-* Lisa*

*MGBoutique *- *Lisa *- *43.5* - I have a 14 year old dd with autism, a 7 year old dd, and a 16 month old ds.








Let me know if there's any corrections or updates that you'd like-*BOLD* changes in red please


----------



## Hollysmom (Aug 12, 2004)

This looks like a fun group. Are you accepting newbies?

I am Kristine 40 (41 in May) and I am Mom to 3 girls, 6, 2.5 and 1. I always joke that I am Annette Benning because I started having children in my mid thirties and managed to have 3


----------



## suziek (Jun 4, 2004)

An introduction: I'm Suzie, I'm expecting my 5th baby. I'm 42, and counting

And now a question: Does anyone have any great tips for boosting ones energy in the first trimester? I need help, and fast.

I'm 8 weeks pregnant with and my energy level drops to near nothing everyday from about 2 until the kids are in bed. I can't stand it! I never liked napping much, but I really couldn't do it now even if I wanted to. DH travels and works long hours and my mother is on her annual, well-earned vacation in the sun.

I _like_ to be busy with my kids. I _like_ to cook delicious meals. I _like_ to have a well-ordered, cheerful home. I feel happiest when I'm busy and getting a lot done, and not so great when things start to slide. But I feel so sleepy every day.

I wish I could manage a short mid-day spin on my stationary bike but I can't quite break away from the kids during dbs' nap to do that--something always comes up.

For the record, I've posted a similar question in the mom's of many thread.

Thanks in advance for any advice!

What are your best "surviving and enjoying the first trimester" tips?


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

i must share how geeky my family is: The Tiny Techie

changes?
*Janis is proud to be 42 with DH & 3 DD's: 9, 5, 2 months*

i have a blog about my newest baby's birth - traumatic sense of loss for me. i've just realized that if i'm alone at all (i mean without adults - my kids are with me always), i start to feel more depressed again. even if it's just a shower. i haven't written anything in my blog in over a month because i don't want to think about it - but i think i need to start writing again.

--janis


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

Suzie - i think you should experiment with taking a nap at 2 - it might boost your energy!


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

DD is now 7.5 months and I'm still having a great time. I guess she would be classified as an easy baby (though she thinks the computer is called, "No no no"







She looks at it when I say that now







:
She's crawling and pulling up and cruising. I'm very busy.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

:

Be back with more of an intro when I am not falling asleep.


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

*Kristine* and *Suzie*

*Janis* I updated your info and I'm on my way to read your blog...


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

*Janis* just wanted to say you have a beautiful family







:


----------



## mbbinsc (May 8, 2008)

I've been lurking lately and not posting. I am happy to join a 40ish tribe as I have turned 48 and feel more 50ish! My body finally gave up making milk last month. Too many conflicting hormones with menopause. I can't believe we made it 3.5 years with DD. Naps are great!!


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbbinsc* 
I've been lurking lately and not posting. I am happy to join a 40ish tribe as I have turned 48 and feel more 50ish! My body finally gave up making milk last month. Too many conflicting hormones with menopause. I can't believe we made it 3.5 years with DD. Naps are great!!

*mbbinsc*, I changed your info to update on the front page. Check to see if it's accurate. Thanks, Kate


----------



## mbbinsc (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the update, though I'd rather be 47. I am no longer nursing. No more milk. I love reading this thread as it makes me feel normal.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suziek* 

What are your best "surviving and enjoying the first trimester" tips?

the thing that helped me during pregnancy, and actually every day, with energy is my pregnancy tea an old friend recommended. i was hesitant to do it as i didnt really like the taste of it. however, i added some raw sugar to it and gradually stopped doing that and now i drink it every day.

if you are interested, ill post the recipe. if not, no worries. I can definitely tell a difference in days when i have drank the tea, and when i have not. and my iron levels were through the roof during my pregnancy while drinking it. for all 3 prior pregnancies, i was anemic.

my update:
PW: 40, mom to 4 boys: 18, 11, 3 and 4 months (almost 5...G-d, where did the time go?). ill be 41 next month. oh well....im on the young side of this tribe, right? lol! i never get to feel "young in age" anywhere around young children and moms right now, but its all good. i often forget my age! lol!


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Do I belong here? I was 45.5 when our son was born. I'm now 56.5 and he just turned 11.


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewchris2642* 
Do I belong here? I was 45.5 when our son was born. I'm now 56.5 and he just turned 11.









*Chris* Of course you belong here, mama







We love new members. I'll add you to the front page as soon as I post this ok.







:








If you don't mind me asking, I hope







...but did you have a natural preg at 45.5? I really want more kiddos myself and I just turned 44. I had two m/c's and am feeling a little depressed, but try to keep up the hope. We'll be TTC again in Apr. or May.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

I would also be 45+ if I were to try for another.

I'm Heather, 44, mother of Terran-Sage Revolution who is one.


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

welcome to all the new mama's

My ds just turned 16 my lo is a year now







:

No advice on boosting the energy.The first tri was also really hard on me with my last one.

Still no af 13 mo pp. I am waiting for af before I consider ttc again. Probably not though. Even though I have a dh I am raising this lo almost 100% alone. Dh works a lot and plays a lot. Which is fine with me.


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

Ohhhh and thanks for starting the new thread *lovbeingamommy*


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovbeingamommy* 







*Chris* Of course you belong here, mama







We love new members. I'll add you to the front page as soon as I post this ok.







:








If you don't mind me asking, I hope







...but did you have a natural preg at 45.5? I really want more kiddos myself and I just turned 44. I had two m/c's and am feeling a little depressed, but try to keep up the hope. We'll be TTC again in Apr. or May.

Yes, I did. Getting pregnant has never been a problem. We say that God allowed us to plan the girls and He planned Dylan. My OB/GYN said that I was a very boring patient. No questions, no worrys, no complaints, no tests. Joy and Erica say that it was no fair--I made being pregnant look easy. They both had morning sickness. Joy with all three of hers. I never did. The only thing was that my labor stalled and had to be jump started with induction.


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

I should update...

Dd is *4y3m*. She's scary smart and very high energy. It's a wild ride. *New baby coming in early April.*

I also think a good way to deal with first tri fatigue is to give in to the nap. Even half an hour can make a world of difference.


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

Good morning everyone! Thanks for the new thread! We're off to a playgroup this morning!







I'm munching on the carrot bread that I made.

Welcome Chris, Kristine, and Suzie! In our old version of this thread, we talked about starting a new one and hoping that people would join in who saw the new thread. I love this group of 40-ish-+ mamas!

Suzie, I don't have any energy tips for you, I was just pregnant with my first one (well, almost a year ago now!) and I slept much of the time. I had NO energy!! And I didn't have "morning" sickness, I had "all day" sickness!







Still hoping for another one someday!

As for an intro on the new thread: I'm Kimberly, just turned 40 in January, had my first baby last April. I'm a single mom, I haven't seen Hannah's dad since I was two months pregnant. We've talked on the phone a few times since Hannah was born, but not since she was about three months old. Our last interaction was him asking me for some cash, and me telling him no. Nice, huh? But we never had much of a relationship to begin with, so this little family of two is what's normal for us. My mom comes over 4-5 times a month and plays with her granddaughter while I either visit with them or get a little done around the house.

I guess that's enough for now!

Materfamilias-


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewchris2642* 
Yes, I did. Getting pregnant has never been a problem. We say that God allowed us to plan the girls and He planned Dylan. My OB/GYN said that I was a very boring patient. No questions, no worrys, no complaints, no tests. Joy and Erica say that it was no fair--I made being pregnant look easy. They both had morning sickness. Joy with all three of hers. I never did. The only thing was that my labor stalled and had to be jump started with induction.

Woohoo, OK Chris you are now officially my natural-birth, advanced-age mama idol.







:







: Really, I just so dislike all the negative statisics about how unfertile women are after 40 especially. And I like how put it that, "God Planned Dylan." This is what I am focusing on too as you can see in my siggy. I'm so glad you found this thread and hope to hear from you regularly. So again WELCOME!!


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovbeingamommy* 
Woohoo, OK Chris you are now officially my natural-birth, advanced-age mama idol.







:







:

Mine too if I wasn't clear enough on the other thread.
















I can't honestly say that Terran was conceived naturally, since I am single and used a donor and never had sex with him, but it wasn't anything we couldn't handle ourselves in a Motel 6. I had my easiest pregnancy ever (I have had a 10 weeik voluntary termination, three other live births, and what may have been a chemical PG or may also have been staring at an HPT for too long and letting my imagination run away with me) followed by my shortest and easiest labour ever ahnd my first UC. My 20 year old was there for the actual birth, but I labouredf alone with the exception of a brief visit apiece from dd's then live-in partner and ds1, neither of whom knew I was in labour.

I turned 43 three weeks later- I would have been considered too "high risk" for a midwife assisted homebirth and quite possibly (in this town anyway) for a vaginal hospital birth.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbbinsc* 
I've been lurking lately and not posting. I am happy to join a 40ish tribe as I have turned 48 and feel more 50ish! My body finally gave up making milk last month. Too many conflicting hormones with menopause. I can't believe we made it 3.5 years with DD. Naps are great!!

OH!







: I am still too close to my premature weaning scare not to need a bit of time to think about my wording and make suire I don't accidentally say anything hurtful when I mean to be supportive. I do think that I have some experiences that might help you feel better, though.

I tandemed two kids who were 2.9 years apart and I also tried, unseuccessfully, to maintain supply for my 21 year old before I knew I had conceived my 20 year old. I know for a fact that I lose my milk when I am pregnant. dd2 dry nursed for at least 6 months because toddlers have other, equally valid reasons for nursing than milk. I can't imagine a 3 1/2 year old deciding not to nurse any more JUST because she wasn't getting milk.

I let dd2 nurse as long as she needed to (which was for five minutes every three months regular as clockwork towards the end) and weaned ds1 because i was young and stupid and didn't know any better. I needed a lot of support from LLL to be able to do so. Child led weaning is about meeting the CHILD'S need to nurse, not about giving the Mom the opportunity to say "nanner nanner nanner! I'll show YOU for being unsportive of me for nursing past a year and NIP my 13 year old in front of you just to piss you off!"

3 1/2 is well within the range of normal fore child led weaning. From what you wrote here, it sounds like dd was done.

It was also very helpful to me because CLW is important to me, has an impact on my family planning decisions, and there is very little information out there about nursing through menopause. My grandmother went through menopause at 42. I still don't have PPAF. The drama queen side of me thinks it would be SO COOL if I burned my feminity out in the blaze of glory of having the only daughter I raised catch my UC babe and then have







: quietly skulk away unnoticed until I suddenly realized that I was a full-fledged crone, wise woman, SageFemme.

It makes a better story than it does a reality, though.







I hope to see her at least once more before she leaves my life forever, even if I do decide to raise Terran as a "secondary only child".


----------



## mbbinsc (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the CLW support but she was not done. She has tried to get milk a few times with no success. I am thrilled we lasted so long. I was peri-menopausal when I got pregnant at 43. This past fall I started having nightly hot flashes along with other signs that my hormones where changing (FSH levels changing). We were able to keep it up for awhile (lots of oatmeal and nursing mom tea). You are so right that there is so little info on nursing and menopause. My sister is Ob/gyn and searched the literature for me with no success.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

You can update mine to say that I am now pg with #2, due 10/23/09ish.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

What can I say? My boby loves being pregnant. Having to jump start labor with induction is fairly normal for advanced age.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

there's not much out there about older women having children period. All the literature I found concerned older moms who were having their first child not their 4th. However, I find myself wishing that Dylan was just a little less bright. An adverage intellegent child would have been nice. And it was nice going from being pregnant to breastfeeding right into menopause. My periods hardly ever had a chance to come back after Dylan quit (sometime after he turned 2). Other than being critical which I try to stop before it comes out, menopause has been a breeze.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewchris2642* 
Having to jump start labor with induction is fairly normal for advanced age.

I have never heard this. Sounds like a medically fabricated concept to me. I can see no reasoning for this. So, if you have some info to back this up, I would be interested.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewchris2642* 
What can I say? My boby loves being pregnant. Having to jump start labor with induction is fairly normal for advanced age.

this is interesting to me, but i'm a little skeptical, too. all 3 of my pregnancies were easy, and each was absolutely wonderful. toward the end of this pregnancy, i started to imagine a baby #4, which would mean i'll be about 45, most likely. #1 & #2 were easy deliveries, too - no intervention, nothing. #2 was at home, and #3 was supposed to be at home. sadly, for me, something happened with #3, and i never actually went into full labor, never progressed (not a stall), but she showed signs of distress, and i had an emergency c-s (truly emergent). i was 43+ weeks when this happened, but there is no reason to blame the 43 weeks - i just have long pregnancies. and short labors (8 hours total).

sooooo, my point is this: there is a big part of me which REALLY wants another baby, but i am afraid now. it would absolutely have to be a home birth, i can't even intellectualize a hospital-birth. but, after this experience, i think i'd be open to a "jump start" - any thoughts? we did everything we could 'naturally' except castor oil (but if i thought castor oil could prevent a c-s, i would do it).

i don't talk about the c-s, except here and to about 3 close friends + dh. i think our families would absolutely flip if we decided to do a #4. they were with us during this emergency. my mom was actually supposed to be at my home birth, and i'd love to have her there, but she'd probably condemn me for trying again ... i don't know really - obviously, i'm not doing anything any time soon ... just thinking out loud.

--janis


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrabbit* 
i don't talk about the c-s, except here and to about 3 close friends + dh. i think our families would absolutely flip if we decided to do a #4. they were with us during this emergency. my mom was actually supposed to be at my home birth, and i'd love to have her there, but she'd probably condemn me for trying again ... i don't know really - obviously, i'm not doing anything any time soon ... just thinking out loud.

--janis

Re your mom--are you worried about her reaction to another child or to an HBAC?


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claras_mom* 
Re your mom--are you worried about her reaction to another child or to an HBAC?

probably a little of both, to be realistic - but more the hbac


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

My labour had no trouble starting on its own. Terran was three weeks early, which was mildly alarming, but my cycles were only 25 days and he came out larger than any of my other kids (8 lbs several ounces) with fully developed lungs so my intuition was correct about going ahead with the homebirth.

I'd hate to think what would have happened in a hospital.

KD ("Uncle Dad") isn't exactly pressuring me to have another, which he couldn't do anyway since he isn't my partner, but he does know how desperately I wanted Terran and doesn't want me to have any regrets if I wait too long to try for #5. We also went over all the "crunchty stuff" before the first insem and I know he likes the way I parent and would like to have another child with me for his own reasons.

We make the most incredible babies together. Terran has been so easy and rewarding that it's been hard for me to believe he is human sometimes. My other kids were all high needs and born into much more stressful envirionmernts.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

Spider - my cycles are about 25 days, too, but my pregnancies were 37w, 42w5d, and 43w1d !! they weighed 7#1, 8#13 & 7#3 !! I have absolutely noooooooooo idea how dd3 came out so small. and, yes, we're 1000% positive of our dates.









--janis


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbbinsc* 
Thanks for the CLW support but she was not done.









:

I do not know how you feel because this is a road i haven't walked yet.

dd weaned at 7 1/2. ds1 was weaned at 6 1/2 and i still see scars eleven years later.
If i lost my milk when ds2 was 3 1/2, i would probably try to find a SNS if we were not comfortable dry nursing. After my experience with the weaning scare at 12 months (over scabies) i would probably not be honest about why i needed the SNS and just claim to be "trying to help a friend".

ETA: no need to say anything; no prescription necessary:

http://www.amazon.com/Medela-SNS-Sup.../dp/B000NEDGB8


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

gotta share what we have been doing today

--janis


----------



## tropicaldutchtulip (Jul 26, 2007)

Can I join? I'm 39 will be 40 in Sept. I have 33 month old identical twin girls and we are starting to cycle with our surrogate in about 10 days! Hoping to have our Christmas miracle!


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrabbit* 
gotta share what we have been doing today

--janis

oh i am in love!!!! i wanna live near you!


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, that's what I remember. I don't remember where or what reseaerch I did at the time. It was 11 years ago. Dylan's labor was my longest by far. With the girls, they got progressively shorter. Joy's was 8 hours, Erica's 6, and Angela's 4. I labored for 24 hours with Dylan before the induction. He was born 5 hours after that. I can't say that his labor was harder after the induction than before. Erica's and Angela's labor was way harder than Dylan's. Erica never turned and was born sunny side up. Angela just has football shoulders. All my labors have been back labors. I have no regrets nor critisisms with my OB/GYN.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

That so reminds me that I can't wait for my sister's hens (she has 9) to start laying in abundance. Should be any day now. We love fresh eggs. And they are colored so no need to dye.

http://shilala.homestead.com/coopofdistinction.html

This was before the coop was finsihed. It now has a lighted steeple with 4 stained glass windows. It sits in her front yard which is the daycare play yard.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewchris2642* 
This was before the coop was finsihed. It now has a lighted steeple with 4 stained glass windows. It sits in her front yard which is the daycare play yard.

that's some FANCY coop !! very pretty !! puts our **free** coop to shame.









our hens are not quite old enough to lay - hopefully in another 1-2 weeks.

--janis


----------



## suziek (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm excited and a little nervous. I will feel so happy if I really do see a little tadpole with a beating heart.

I'm trying to feel my way through the pre-natal testing conundrum. I've never had anything but the 20 week sonogram. With my first child, that proved to be very alarming--his umbilical cord contained only one artery (as opposed to 2) and abnormalities with a kidney and heart. After a long, awful weekend we had fetal echocardiogram that indicated the heart was healthy and normal. We opted not to do an amnio--I'm pro-choice but didn't want to make one about my own baby--and all turned out well.

I'm now almost 10 years older and have 4 children--all healthy--who are all joys _and_ handfuls. I know it would be terribly difficult to have an unhealthy or physically/mentally challenged child--for me, and for them.

My DH has unmitigated faith in our ability to deal with whatever life throws us, and to grow from it. He's against any testing but always willing to support my choices.

I've got to love him for that.

I don't think I'd ever terminate. I don't want to do the tests, like the quad test, that indicate risk but don't establish genetic anomolies. A false positive would make me insane. The amnio is done so late the choice would be unbearable. I don't know what I will end up doing.

I did think some of you might understand--the risks here are real--and anyway I think I need to write about this a little.

Thank you for being here.


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

For what it's worth, I too have never done anything but the level 2 ultrasound at around 20 weeks--and I started late. My first pregnancy was at age 40; I'm nearly 45 now. I'm with your husband--willing to take what life throws at me and confident that it would be a growing experience.

For me, at my age, I've not been willing to take the small risk of miscarriage associated with the amnio. The other tests just seem kind of pointless, since they're designed to have a large number of false positives. Like you, I'm pro-choice, but knew that I wouldn't choose to terminate.

Sorry...sort of disjointed and not helpful. The best advice I ever got was from my sister, who said that a good way of looking at it was deciding what I'd do with the information.


----------



## SuzymomofLaura (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow, this thread is so active! Suzie, maybe visiting a good acupuncturist might help with the first trimester tiredness? I did so at the end of my first trimester when I had terrible all-day morning sickness, and had to drag myself out of bed every morning (man do I not enjoy being pregnant;-)) When I got home after the first session, DH had just been frying eggs and bacon, and I was like "hey that smells good, let me have some". It was incredible!
Janice, I read your birth story and it's hard for me to comment on because I've been there myself. Words and language seem to lose their meaning when I try to write down what I feel and it took me over a year to be able to cry. So





















to you. But what I wanted to say was: my second birth had to be either in hospital or unassisted hbac. I decided the risk of my scar rupturing during labour was not something I would be able to handle, so to hospital I went. I hate the sight of any white coat ten miles off, but I did do it, in the same hospital I had dreaded to even drive past for two years. It went very well, because I really had my mind set on doing it. And you can too, I'm sure, you can. If you need to, you can do it!
Here's my vbac story, if you're up to it.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

My sister is an artist. http://www.andreazuill.com/JeanBenelli.asp Our dad helped her buid the coop. It's an on going project. The day care kids love feeding the chickens and collecting the eggs.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

I can so relate. When I got pregnant with Dylan, I spent a couple of weeks in denial, actually praying for a miscarriage. I did think about an abortion (unlike you, I' pro-life. Don't you just love those knee-jerk labels?) but not for very long. I opted out of all the tests, ultrasounds, etc. None of them was going to change my pregnancy, labor, or delivery so I didn't do them. If Dylan had turned out to have "problems" (I'm totally convinced that being gifted is a problem. It comes with its own set of drawbacks), we would have dealt with them just as we had dealt with Erica's problems. Those first few weeks before I told dh and then told everyone else was a scary time.

Hugs


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

i also knew that i would not be aborting Terran and that if there were any defects that were "incompatible with life", he would die in my arms at home instead of in an isolette in the NICU (and i was willing to go to jail for that for this particular baby, but am not willing to make anyone feel bad about making a different choice for their own family) so I did no genetic testing. Although the odds of having problems in your 40s is greater than the odds of having problems in your 20s, it is still very small compared to the odds of having no problems.

Suzie, I choose no ultrasounds for a number of reasons, but I love looking at other people's pictures if they're going to be doing them anyway.

*hint hint hint*

I hope you and your "tadpole" are well and try not to let the "prenatal scare" get to you. Also, as a former UPer, I have to put in my plug for a plain old ordinary glucometer (like insulin dependant diabetics use) instead of glucose pee sticks and GTTs. Your care provider may need you to do a GTT for some reason, but if you're stressing over it waiting for your appointment, just borrow a friend's glucometer and check your blood yourself so you can relax.

Okay, I'll shut up now....


----------



## suziek (Jun 4, 2004)

Hi women,

The sonogram went very well today. The babybud appeared to be the right size and in a good spot. So that was excellent indeed.

Thanks for hearing me out and sharing about the testing question. I think I'm coming to a decision not to test beyond a 20 week sonogram. I just had this counter-intuitive thought that not to test would be irresponsible. I'm glad I know my mind now, because my first prenatal visit is Friday.

And PassionateWriter, I would love your tea recipe. I missed your post offering it a few days ago, but it sounds like something lovely to try.

I'm off to bed now. G'night.


----------



## Hollysmom (Aug 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrabbit* 
Spider - my cycles are about 25 days, too, but my pregnancies were 37w, 42w5d, and 43w1d !! they weighed 7#1, 8#13 & 7#3 !! I have absolutely noooooooooo idea how dd3 came out so small. and, yes, we're 1000% positive of our dates.









--janis


OMG I can't believe there is someone else out there whose pregnancies got longer and longer. dd1 was born at 35 weeks (she was fine







, but it was very upsetting for a first time Mom) dd2 at 38 weeks, and then dd3 41w2d. I had been off work for 6 weeks because both her sisters were early so I just assumed that she would be too. The were 5p10o, 6p10o and 7p7o.

Oh and regarding testing, we did do screening with all three, but not really sure why. I guess because I sort of fell into it with dd1 (I wasn't 35 yet, but my Dr was in a study) and got reassuring numbers (luckily it was the same the other two) because we had no intention of doing amnio regardless since we would not have terminated.

My sister is 35 and expecting her first and they are not doing anything other than the level 2 20 week U/S.


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

*tropicaldutchtulip*







:

WOW, three days with no posts...better give this tribe a boost









I've been off for about a week since I'm going to an anniversary party tomorrow and dreading it, not because of the party itself I love my friends who are having the anniversary, it's just that two of the mamas are over 40 and have newborns. So I've been kinda depressed this whole week. I'm so happy for them, but sad for me because of the past two m/c's. It's been a year since the first of two but it still is so strong in my heart that it hurts and I cry so easily







I know I need to get over it soon otherwise my dh won't DTD again during "O." He thinks I wouldn't be ready. I keep telling him I'm 44 now there's not more than a few years at most.

I'm sorry for not keeping up...I'll do better because you mamas encourage me so much and it helps me greatly to be able to get online at night when everyone else is fast asleep and write, write, write. I so appreciate everyone here on this tribe and I feel like it's a family of like-minded mamas doing the absolute best we can for our "Littles."


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

to you lovebeingamommy. I had a m/c around this time of year, and now that I'm pg again, I worry. I was having m/s until today, and I'm worried that I may lose this one. Anyway, I wanted to offer my support, I remember you from the TTC 40+ thread.


----------



## SuzymomofLaura (Mar 4, 2006)

: to you brave mamas. The anxiety for fear of pregnancy loss or when ttc is something only other over 40 moms can really relate to, I think. I am seriously too chicken to try again myself but to be honest, in my heart of hearts I'm grieving a little everytime I see a newborn. I'm awed by you girls. Hang in there!!!


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

lovebeingamommy


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

i've got a few moments, so i'll share our 'testing' history. DD1 born at 33 & DD2 born at 37, no genetic testing at all. We didn't want to worry or even consider alternatives. but more importantly, we didn't have a whole lot of faith in the tests, and we didn't want to stress out over false negatives.

With DD3, we had talked alot about 'what if' - and we were not sure what we would do or feel if there was a problem. A friend of ours gave birth to a baby with spina bifida almost 2 years ago. She is convinced that the reason was that she didn't take folic acid - when she told me about it while she was pregnant, i started taking it - not knowing if we would have another baby, but not wanting to take the risk. Anyway, this pregnancy wasn't exactly intentional (not calling it an accident, though! - we just counted the days wrong and took the risk) - but prior to the pregnancy, i'd been on an antidepressant-ambien cocktail for 2 years, and we were nervous. I weaned off the meds quickly when we found out we were pregnant, but nobody 'really' knows how much risk you're taking when you take meds (my psychiatrist wasn't concerned).

Prior to 'being' pregnant, DH & I talked about the 'what if' questions. We watch our friend struggle, and she had an enormous family/friend support network - but we have NOBODY. it would really be unfair to our older children if we had a baby with serious problems. so, we 'thought' we knew what we would do if we found out a problem, but we didn't know where we drew the line (what is 'too' serious?). we decided to do the nuchal fold test with genetic counseling. the first u/s showed excellent results. the ob is very skilled, and he wasn't worried about my age or medicine history. we did the combined blood test, and i was a nervous wreck for the next few weeks, waiting for the second u/s.

we did the first one with just DH & me - because we wanted to be able to have a frank conversation without children present. after the u/s, DH & i realized that the baby was too 'real' to us. we prayed that everything would be fine, but we were afraid of the worst, even though that was illogical.

the second u/s was perfect! the doctor discouraged us from amnio. (i had already decided there would have to be something really scary-serious in the results to make me do amnio) of course, there are other things to worry about, but that was as far as we went.

hope that helps. i'm on my way to a meeting.
--janis


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi again! I had company this week (fun) and my little one doesn't nap as much as she used to, so I don't keep up with my online groups as much! I love this one because I can be normal for wanting another baby at the age of 40! (Before I forget, SuzymomofLaura thanks for the link to your VBAC story. Very encouraging!)

I had a C-section, labored at home (planned homebirth) for something like 33hours before we decided to transport to the hosp. I think it was the fact that I had fibroids, I don't know. I have read that little ones remember being in the womb and some remember being born up to the age of 3ish (?) so I plan on asking Hannah when she's a little older (talking!) if she remembers when she was born. I honestly have no idea what I would go for next time around. I'll make the decision when I'm pregnant, I imagine. This time, I called the midwife and was in her office within a week of the positive pregnancy test. Next time, I think I'll spend more time. (No regrets on calling right away, just next time I'll need more time to think about it.)


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suziek* 
Hi women,

The sonogram went very well today. The babybud appeared to be the right size and in a good spot. So that was excellent indeed.

Thanks for hearing me out and sharing about the testing question. I think I'm coming to a decision not to test beyond a 20 week sonogram. I just had this counter-intuitive thought that not to test would be irresponsible. I'm glad I know my mind now, because my first prenatal visit is Friday.

And PassionateWriter, I would love your tea recipe. I missed your post offering it a few days ago, but it sounds like something lovely to try.

I'm off to bed now. G'night.

sorry i havent been able to catch up on this thread. im having some problems finding my sub'd threads here (have a Q in the Q forum on it) so i get lost sometimes.

ill post my tea recipe when i find it (will take me a bit).

i am probably in teh minority but i dont buy those stats on the older age group. i have a whole rant in teh old thread about it. the studies are old, etc. etc. Anyway, we did NO testing. no genetic testing, none of the glucose tolerance testing...nothing...during my pregnancy at 40. i just do not buy into their usefulness.

probably doesnt help that i have a baby that has a genetic disorder that they did NOT detect and i have another that is perfect in every way genetically but they sent me down to Boston b/c of a chance of Down's....etc. etc. Both times they were wrong. So...i got sick of listening to them flaunt their tests to me.

I certainly respect others' decisions for themselves...but that is the decision we made.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Ingredients:

raspberry
alfalfa
nettle
oatstraw
Dandelion (very bitter)
Peppermint or spearmint
chamomile is contraindicated in the first trimester, but ok after that (adds flavor and sweetness)

2 to 1 of the first 3 incredients (when i mix it in a large glass container, i put 2 cups of the first 3 ingredients, and 1 cup of teh last ingredients).

Boil a pot of water. I add to large tea balls of the mixed herbs. You can heat it up or drink it cold. Good with honey and lemon. Drink at least 1 liter per day, preferably 2 liters.


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 







to you lovebeingamommy. I had a m/c around this time of year, and now that I'm pg again, I worry. I was having m/s until today, and I'm worried that I may lose this one. Anyway, I wanted to offer my support, I remember you from the TTC 40+ thread.

Let us know how things are going for you







Aren't you around 10 weeks though now? Maybe m/s is ending because 2nd tri is approaching...

I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.

I really haven't posted much on the 40+ TTC thread lately, it just moves with such lightening speed it's hard for me to keep up with all the mamas' posts.


----------



## Hollysmom (Aug 12, 2004)

Pookietooth & lovbeingamommy







to you both


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

I've been trying to decide if yard work counts as "nesting" or if I'm just looking for ways of avoiding house cleaning before my mom comes on Tuesday. I'll be having a repeat c/s on Wednesday morning--no hospital within 3 hours of here supports vbac, nor are there any homebirth midwives in my town willing (or able, under licensing regs) to take it on. I know, because I talked to a bunch. I try not to dwell on how pissed I am, and sad, about the whole thing. It's just counterproductive at this point.

Anyway, we've also been working this year on getting our house ready to sell--though it won't go on the market until early summer--and as part of that have had a crew of yard guys working this week on taming the mess. We have a big yard and got way behind. But as a result of watching other people do all the heavy stuff, I've been inspired to spruce up my patio containers, touch up paint on chairs (with dd's help!







), plant tomatoes (though it's probably still a little early).... It's satisfying, but also frustrating, in that I get tired and sore pretty quickly.

Meanwhile, did I mention the house is a mess?


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

soooooooooo tired ... Garage Sale #3 today ...

the good news: we've got empty space again in the garage + extra cash in the pocket.









the sad news: we've got to empty the storage unit now and do the garage sales all over again ... poor DH ...

this is NOT what i envisioned I'd be doing with my life right now ...

--janis


----------



## SuzymomofLaura (Mar 4, 2006)

Oh clarasmom, I can so relate! Sending you virtual







: and lots of







: for the upcoming events.
You know our Laura is just a few weeks older than your Clara, I can imagine how proud she was helping you with the painting






















Suzy


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

janis, you are a better woman than me!lol!

we had 2 yard sales the last 2 summers and im so done w all of that. i refuse to do it again lol

i do need to post some stuff on free cyclr to clean out our garage.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

you have no idea of the VOLUME of stuff we're getting rid of. It would have taken me 6 years to clear out this space on freecycle. believe me, i do that, too! (did i tell you i'm a freecycle mod now?) i've been freecycling the house & garage for about 18 months, and i'm still nowhere near where i want to be on the clutter. better, yes, but not done.

at the end of the garage sale, i sent an email to freecycle for leftovers = to clear out some of the excess that i didn't want to hang onto til the next one. very helpful

oh - and i think it's more work to donate it to charity. much of the stuff is the kind of stuff you have to 'want' to appreciate. and having worked in resale for 7 years, i know that it's an unfair burden on charity to just haul bags of junk to them. they have to throw away anything that's not immediately, quickly sellable in order to be profitable.


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuzymomofLaura* 
Oh clarasmom, I can so relate! Sending you virtual







: and lots of







: for the upcoming events.
You know our Laura is just a few weeks older than your Clara, I can imagine how proud she was helping you with the painting






















Suzy

She was proud--it was also one of the messier projects we've ever done, as you might imagine! The first time, she ended up painted from the middle of her shins down to her toes....um, on purpose.







I've gotta say, though, that despite the mess, if you're going to involve a 4 yo in home improvement projects, water based latex is a much better choice than oil based stain. A more forgiving medium....

The yard is so beautiful right now. Wisteria back in the corner; plum and peach trees leafing out, but still with blooms; iris are starting, and the first roses will be out soon. I'll miss the yard when we move, but not the upkeep. My thought is that we'll probably end up with a larger house on a smaller yard, and I'll just create a smaller version of what we have here, one that a working couple with kids can actually maintain.

Thank you for the good wishes.


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrabbit* 
you have no idea of the VOLUME of stuff we're getting rid of. It would have taken me 6 years to clear out this space on freecycle. believe me, i do that, too! (did i tell you i'm a freecycle mod now?) i've been freecycling the house & garage for about 18 months, and i'm still nowhere near where i want to be on the clutter. better, yes, but not done.

at the end of the garage sale, i sent an email to freecycle for leftovers = to clear out some of the excess that i didn't want to hang onto til the next one. very helpful

oh - and i think it's more work to donate it to charity. much of the stuff is the kind of stuff you have to 'want' to appreciate. and having worked in resale for 7 years, i know that it's an unfair burden on charity to just haul bags of junk to them. they have to throw away anything that's not immediately, quickly sellable in order to be profitable.


Do you think freecycle is a good way to get rid of an old piano - like 35 yrs. old? We just want it out! I've thought about just putting it out on the sidewalk with a sign that says "free.".


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

I know there's some of us on here that are actively TTC and I wondered - Do you ever worry about menopause coming before you have that chance to conceive?

AF is two days late for me and I start to worry. I don't have a single symptom so I would imagine that it is just late.

Another thing I was wondering is wouldn't our menopause start at approx. the same time as our mother's did - I mean maybe give or take a year or two. My mom's started at 50 so I really wasn't going to worry until maybe 48 or so. I know it's a process and I just can't see AF abruptly stopping w/o any type of meno symptoms -







we were just going start TTC'ing again next month after my DH's body is feeling better sincve his stroke (TIA) in Nov.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovbeingamommy* 
Do you think freecycle is a good way to get rid of an old piano - like 35 yrs. old? We just want it out! I've thought about just putting it out on the sidewalk with a sign that says "free.".

i would do freecycle or craigslist instead - because you don't normally drive down the street with the 'ability' to pick up a piano by the road ... call your neighborhood schools or churches and ask them?

--janis

2 cute videos of Zoe from today

-


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovbeingamommy* 
Do you think freecycle is a good way to get rid of an old piano - like 35 yrs. old? We just want it out! I've thought about just putting it out on the sidewalk with a sign that says "free.".

35 years isn't that old, for a piano. Is it in good condition? If I were getting rid of a piano, I'd start by seeing if I could get a dealer to take it, someone who sells both old and new pianos. Depending on the make, someone might jump on it. Otherwise, I agree about checking with schools or churches, to see if it could be donated.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovbeingamommy* 
Another thing I was wondering is wouldn't our menopause start at approx. the same time as our mother's did - I mean maybe give or take a year or two. My mom's started at 50 so I really wasn't going to worry until maybe 48 or so. I know it's a process and I just can't see AF abruptly stopping w/o any type of meno symptoms -







we were just going start TTC'ing again next month after my DH's body is feeling better sincve his stroke (TIA) in Nov.

My OB said that one indication is when a sister or mother started, but that it's still pretty unpredictable. He has patients close to 60 who haven't hit it yet. I have no way of telling--based on my mom--because she had a complete hysterectomy in her mid-30s. Haven't asked my sister if she's peri-menopausal (hasn't come up







). She's three years older, so will be 48 this summer. I say peri- because I've been assuming that she hasn't gone through yet, but don't know.


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claras_mom* 
My OB said that one indication is when a sister or mother started, but that it's still pretty unpredictable. He has patients close to 60 who haven't hit it yet. I have no way of telling--based on my mom--because she had a complete hysterectomy in her mid-30s. Haven't asked my sister if she's peri-menopausal (hasn't come up







). She's three years older, so will be 48 this summer. I say peri- because I've been assuming that she hasn't gone through yet, but don't know.

I know I've seen that the average is 51. I talked to my mom again today, she seems kinda shy talking about it, but said that she never even had any symptoms AF just started to get lighter and lighter then ended at 50. My grandma was about the same at 50.

Luckily, though AF showed up this afternoon







thank goodness









I'm waiting one more cycle, so April, then we'll start TTC again. I started prenatals today and will be getting my thyroid tested Tuesday in case there's an issue there.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

my DH just (an hour ago) told me that there is a slight possibility that he could be sent to Switzerland for a month ... he asked me "would you like to go to Switzerland for a month?"







I am giddy - dying, literally - waiting for a final answer. It all depends on what the company needs, but if they pick him, it would be a package deal - whole family instead of just one guy. We'll see ....... everybody pray to whatever God you know!

--janis


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrabbit* 
my DH just (an hour ago) told me that there is a slight possibility that he could be sent to Switzerland for a month ... he asked me "would you like to go to Switzerland for a month?"







I am giddy - dying, literally - waiting for a final answer. It all depends on what the company needs, but if they pick him, it would be a package deal - whole family instead of just one guy. We'll see ....... everybody pray to whatever God you know!

--janis









:

How exciting for you! I hope all goes as planned...let us know


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

DH just told me they're sending someone else. They needed a guy within a week. sigh


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovbeingamommy* 
I know there's some of us on here that are actively TTC and I wondered - Do you ever worry about menopause coming before you have that chance to conceive?

AF is two days late for me and I start to worry. I don't have a single symptom so I would imagine that it is just late.

Another thing I was wondering is wouldn't our menopause start at approx. the same time as our mother's did - I mean maybe give or take a year or two. My mom's started at 50 so I really wasn't going to worry until maybe 48 or so. I know it's a process and I just can't see AF abruptly stopping w/o any type of meno symptoms -







we were just going start TTC'ing again next month after my DH's body is feeling better sincve his stroke (TIA) in Nov.

This has been on my mind a lot lately. I just called my mom a few weeks ago, in fact, to get her menopause story. I was getting worried because I had 2 really short, light cycles in a row and started freaking out about it. I have NEVER had a cycle shorter than 28 days before...usually 30+. my last lo was conceived on cd23. Anyway....I did feel better after she told me that she had an easy transition and it didn't start until she was about 51. My period has been normal again this last cycle, so who knows what that was?


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

just bumping us so we stay on page 1


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovbeingamommy* 
I know there's some of us on here that are actively TTC and I wondered - Do you ever worry about menopause coming before you have that chance to conceive?

AF is two days late for me and I start to worry. I don't have a single symptom so I would imagine that it is just late.

Another thing I was wondering is wouldn't our menopause start at approx. the same time as our mother's did - I mean maybe give or take a year or two. My mom's started at 50 so I really wasn't going to worry until maybe 48 or so. I know it's a process and I just can't see AF abruptly stopping w/o any type of meno symptoms -







we were just going start TTC'ing again next month after my DH's body is feeling better sincve his stroke (TIA) in Nov.

I do. I am in my mid 40's and actively ttc. I am giving it until this summer and if nothing happens, I am finished. I am not having any peri menopause symptoms at all. In fact, my period is extremely regular. However, I just don't want to be too old carrying and delivering a baby. I feel that I can do it, but I get concerned about the potential child--having older parents, genetic/chromosome issues, etc. I am sad at the thought of never having a child of my own, but the reality set in over the past couple of months. Best of luck to you!


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrabbit* 
DH just told me they're sending someone else. They needed a guy within a week. sigh









oh drats! maybe something even better will come along.


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purplegirl* 
I do. I am in my mid 40's and actively ttc. I am giving it until this summer and if nothing happens, I am finished. I am not having any peri menopause symptoms at all. In fact, my period is extremely regular. However, I just don't want to be too old carrying and delivering a baby. I feel that I can do it, but I get concerned about the potential child--having older parents, genetic/chromosome issues, etc. I am sad at the thought of never having a child of my own, but the reality set in over the past couple of months. Best of luck to you!

Thank you, and best of luck to you also with ttc.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PassionateWriter* 
oh drats! maybe something even better will come along.









I'm hopeful. Once my parental visit is over, my goal is to get birth certificates and passports for the kids ... there will be NO obstacle (except money) to keep us from an overseas adventure again!








: today, I threw out my back. picking up an empty plastic water bowl. took 4 ibuprofen, then called my chiropractor. asked if i could come in about an hour. he said ... uh ... no, he leaves early on Friday ... so I woke the baby and drove there asap. i was on the verge of tears, in so much pain. he did an adjustment, i sat on ice for 20 mins, he checked again. i was still in tremendous pain, but better. since then, i've taken as much canadian-tylenol-with-codeine and ibuprofen as possible ... sooooooo do not like this pain.







: and i have a high threshold for pain.

so, my house didn't get clean today. i had such high hopes. the Big Sisters went with Grandma & Papa this morning, so I thought I could clean up my garage somewhat to prepare for the 10x10x10 storage unit we're emptying tomorrow ... sorrow.







we're still doing it, but **I** can't lift anything. we'll dump the boxes in the driveway and slowly stuff it into the garage. very hard to do when **I** am the Master Packer. DH gets so frustrated by this sort of thing.

I need better drugs.









going to bed now.
--janis


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

I hope your back is feeling better, Janis! Sounds like you have a lot going on!

This weekend we are celebrating my daughter's birthday! My great-aunt and -uncle are coming over in a bit, it'll be fun to see them! This is my grandma's sister. She's the stand-in for my Grandma, since Grandma died a few years ago and didn't get to meet Hannah.







My dad and grandparents (his parents) and maybe my sister are coming up tomorrow, and my mom and step-dad, and aunt, uncle and cousin! And a couple of friends from church. At the moment I am like Bridget Jones planning her dinner party. I have all these people coming over and NOTHING is ready! (Well I did make some bread last night and have some more dough happily rising in my bedroom) Such a mess! But it will all come together! As soon as Hannah wakes up from her nap, I might start with the dishes. She's so cozy right here on my tummy, so I don't want to, um, disturb her!


----------



## SuzymomofLaura (Mar 4, 2006)

Janis, so sorry to hear about your back pain! I had those kind of stupid injuries all the time until someone told me that, as long as you are BFing (especially when your baby hasn't night weaned), the pregnancy hormones are still in your system. Which means loose ligaments for one thing...
Hope you get well soon


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

just thought I'd hop on real quick before I get started with the monumental task of emptying this truck-o-crap.

OUCH. my back really really hurts today.

--janis


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi everyone! Hannah is one today!







: Oh, and she just woke up!


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hrsmom* 
Hi everyone! Hannah is one today!







: Oh, and she just woke up!









Happy Birthday Hannah


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Happy birthday, Hannah!







:







:







:







:


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you for the birthday wishes! I got all choked up singing happy birthday to my baby!

I wanted to add that she's walking, too! She walked halfway across the kitchen floor the other day! That choked me up, too! I'm a big crybaby mama!

It's so awesome to think about this time last year! I want to do it again!!

Saturday morning my mom and her aunt asked me wasn't I glad I wasn't doing what I was doing a year ago. I told them no!







Meaning I wouldn't mind being in labor again!


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hrsmom* 
I wanted to add that she's walking, too! She walked halfway across the kitchen floor the other day! That choked me up, too! I'm a big crybaby mama!

It's so awesome to think about this time last year! I want to do it again!!

Saturday morning my mom and her aunt asked me wasn't I glad I wasn't doing what I was doing a year ago. I told them no!







Meaning I wouldn't mind being in labor again!









: I'm a crybaby mama too!
















sooo are you going to ttc again soon









I just turned 44 and we were going to try again in May, but I finally had to give in today and begin taking Zoloft for my intense stress/anxiety. It was such a hard decision to make, but from my research it seems like a highly anxious and depressed mama is much worse for baby than a ssri med.


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

A 3yo DS funny...

First off, he's so used to seeing my "girls" since he breastfed that it really doesn't bother me. All of a sudden this came out of his moth today...I laughed for probably ten minutes straight.

Mama has jiggly boobies...and I LIKE IT!!! OMG!!









So later we had a long talk after that comment!


----------



## SuzymomofLaura (Mar 4, 2006)

Quote:

...and I LIKE IT!!!








:














:








Isn't it delightful how straightforward a three year old can be!


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovbeingamommy* 

I just turned 44 and we were going to try again in May, but I finally had to give in today and begin taking Zoloft for my intense stress/anxiety. It was such a hard decision to make, but from my research it seems like a highly anxious and depressed mama is much worse for baby than a ssri med.

If it helps any, my dd, Erica takes Prozac for her bipolar. Fortunately, that's the most common medication for PPD. She was able to stay on it while pregnant. And is now breastfeeding her 5 month old. According to Dr. Hale, Prozac is safe for nursing moms. Erica's dr did decrease her dosage just to be safe. And there will be no problem weaning Matilda off of it as she will self wean from breastfeeding anyway.


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

Our girl is here!







: Eliza was born on April 1; 8 pounds 4 ounces at 39 weeks. Considering that was her sister's birthweight at 42 weeks, I wonder how much more she would have grown.

The repeat c/s was....freaky, but it's over. Recovery's going fine, but _I'm not going there ever again_. We'd already decided our family would be complete with two kids (actually, it would have been complete with one; like *purplegirl*, I'd put a cut-off for having the second--in my case, 45-- for much the same reasons, and I'm 45 in July).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrabbit* 
I'm hopeful. Once my parental visit is over, my goal is to get birth certificates and passports for the kids ... there will be NO obstacle (except money) to keep us from an overseas adventure again!
--janis

We're hoping that the social security number doesn't take too long (takes longer for the state to send the information to the ss administration than it does for the card to be issued), because we're planning a trip to Vancouver, BC in June. Will probably have to pay extra to expedite the passport, but that's OK. Dh and I honeymooned in Vancouver, so when we learned his June conference would be there, we really wanted to go again and take the kids.


----------



## SuzymomofLaura (Mar 4, 2006)

congrats Claras (and now Eliza's!) mom
and welcome, little one!!!


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claras_mom* 
Our girl is here!







: Eliza was born on April 1; 8 pounds 4 ounces at 39 weeks. Considering that was her sister's birthweight at 42 weeks, I wonder how much more she would have grown.

The repeat c/s was....freaky, but it's over. Recovery's going fine, but _I'm not going there ever again_. We'd already decided our family would be complete with two kids (actually, it would have been complete with one; like *purplegirl*, I'd put a cut-off for having the second--in my case, 45-- for much the same reasons, and I'm 45 in July).

We're hoping that the social security number doesn't take too long (takes longer for the state to send the information to the ss administration than it does for the card to be issued), because we're planning a trip to Vancouver, BC in June. Will probably have to pay extra to expedite the passport, but that's OK. Dh and I honeymooned in Vancouver, so when we learned his June conference would be there, we really wanted to go again and take the kids.









:congrats!!!


----------



## CatsCradle (May 7, 2007)

Hi everyone! I feel like I may have joined a similar tribe at an earlier time, but glad to see this one is here. I'm 45 with a 2.5 year old (DH is 59). I live in a town where a lot of people delayed having children, so I don't feel like an oddball per se, but I never really get to have quality discussions with anyone because we're so busy and most of our family/friends started raising children in their early 20's.

I'd like to hear if any of you have faced any challenges that you think may be related to your status as an "older" parent?


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Congratulations *claras_mom*







:







:

Welcome!! *CatsCradle*


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Welcome, CatsCradle. I love being an older parent but I do sometimes feel as if I lead a "dual existance" as the simultaneous parent of older adolescents (17 and 20) and a toddler (14 months).

I enjoy my toddler so much and he is such an easygoing fella compared to my older kids,who were high needs babies with colic, toddlers who were prone to meltdowns (I hate the word tantrum), and have similar age-appropriate issues now and the same temperments they always had.

Because i am older and because my toddler is so "easy" and because I enjoy him so much, other parents tend to think I have it together better than I really do. I like being looked up to and respected, but it makes it hard for me to ask for help about the older kids or even just a shoulder to cry on after nasty arguments, runaways,etc. and makes me feel a bit like a hypocrite because i know i have not been a perfect parent to them.


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations, Clara's mom!!!







:







: I got a passport for my baby (born 4/6) last year and the ssn took about three week and the passport took about three weeks. I think it arrived at the end of May. They don't take very long with babies, I guess because there's not much of a background check! I have a few tips for getting the passport photo (If you haven't done that yet, if you haven't done it before!) let me know.....

lovebeingamommy- I love the story about what your little one said! Too funny!!!!! I'm not planning on TTC quite yet, I'm thinking in about two years. I'm only 40, so no rush, right?







I had a hard time keeping it together when I was pregnant, and if my next pregnancy is the same, it wouldn't be fair to my daughter. Maybe the next one will be a breeze, who knows. Since it's just me, I'm thinking of not having babies too close together!

Hi Catscradle!


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hrsmom* 
Congratulations, Clara's mom!!!







:







: I got a passport for my baby (born 4/6) last year and the ssn took about three week and the passport took about three weeks. I think it arrived at the end of May. They don't take very long with babies, I guess because there's not much of a background check! I have a few tips for getting the passport photo (If you haven't done that yet, if you haven't done it before!) let me know.....


Clara was 9 months (I think) when we got hers; the people at CostCo seemed to have a pretty good method for getting a photo of an infant. A little different this time, obviously. Good to know it didn't take long to get the required information. It's been so long that I didn't remember at all what the timeline was, and of course, we weren't planning on traveling quite so soon with Clara as with Eliza.


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## MGBoutique (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello! I want to join! :-D

I am Lisa, and I am 43. And a half. lol. I have a 14 year old dd with autism, a 7 year old dd, and a 16 month old ds.

I'm always tired. DS still nurses a lot, especially at night. He's also sick right now (as am I) so he's nursing even more. My fondest wish is for 3 hours of sleep ALONE and without waking up. Ha!

I'm glad to meet other mamas with younger kids. There is one mama here that I am hoping to meet up with IRL if I ever can get all the spring breaks over AND get us all healthy at once....(hi to Billie!)


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi, Lisa!


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MGBoutique* 
Hello! I want to join! :-D

I am Lisa, and I am 43. And a half. lol. I have a 14 year old dd with autism, a 7 year old dd, and a 16 month old ds.

I'm always tired. DS still nurses a lot, especially at night. He's also sick right now (as am I) so he's nursing even more. My fondest wish is for 3 hours of sleep ALONE and without waking up. Ha!

I'm glad to meet other mamas with younger kids. There is one mama here that I am hoping to meet up with IRL if I ever can get all the spring breaks over AND get us all healthy at once....(hi to Billie!)

welcome. my name is Lisa too


----------



## SuzymomofLaura (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome Lisa







:
Tired over here as well :yawning:


----------



## MGBoutique (Jun 29, 2005)

This is the first time I've made it back since I posted the other day. Thanks for the welcomes.







Why is it that the colds our kids give us knock us out so much more than the colds we catch for ourselves? lol....I've ended up being really sick and feeling pretty cranky, while Happy Boy toodles around with a runny nose acting like all is right with the world.


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

The days that always get to me are the 24 hour waits after a fever, puke, etc. Dd is bright-eyed and active; nothing gets done around the house or at work...

My older dd had a cold this week--home for four days, then back to daycare today. Thinking back over the last several days, particularly yesterday, I feel as if I let her down..."should" have been able to be more interactive; come up with cool, fun, one-on-one things to do and done them; even with the baby--Eliza's very mellow. But the reality is I'm tired and borderline cranky and let her watch videos far more than I should have.

Bleah.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Welcome, Lisa. I've been tired too, and am also dealing with morning sickness (which for me is more like afternoon sickness).


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Lisa! Tired here, too, and I just have one!!


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

claras mom, I'm glad you're set for the passport. I don't think I've been back since I posted about that! Crazy crazy week.


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

posting quickly on DH's computer







I'm out of commision for a while I spilled hot tea on my laptop and the screen fizzled out out me and hasn't worked since







I hope it's easily fixable







:.








to all new moms!!!!

I'll be updating to front page as soon as laptop is up and working.

Oh, BTW, I've been on the Zoloft for about a week now and it seems to be helping with the depression







: So now we're hoping to ttc in June after everything is stabilized.

Talk to everyone soon!! Happy weekend!


----------



## MGBoutique (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm glad to hear the Zoloft is helping! I am waiting for an appointment with my doctor on April 30th so I can discuss getting on it too. I need it in a BIG way. It's hard to wait so long for something when you know you need it. Anyhow, I am so glad to hear it's helping you to feel better. I hope June is THE month for you!


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MGBoutique* 
I'm glad to hear the Zoloft is helping! I am waiting for an appointment with my doctor on April 30th so I can discuss getting on it too. I need it in a BIG way. It's hard to wait so long for something when you know you need it. Anyhow, I am so glad to hear it's helping you to feel better. I hope June is THE month for you!









Sometimes it seems like it takes forever to get into a HCP







I hope you get what you need at your first visit. For me, I had to take a benzodiazapam med (Klonopin) for fast action until the Zoloft "kicked in." Actually, it only took about 1.5 weeks before I started feeling better







OMG, you don't even know how happy I feel now that those depressed/anxious feeling are getting better. It truly was a nightmare. I can't wait to ttc in June









Good luck to you and keep us posted after your visit. I'm on Dh's computer now since my laptop kicked the bucket







So I'm updating all the new mamas and future mamas to the front page and sending out a friend request.

Good news everyone, I'm a Crunchy Granola Ambassador now







and I'm orange







:


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

What is a Crunchy Granola Ambassador? Please enlighten me!!

I'm glad you're feeling better depression-wise. I do know what it feels like to get past something like that. Depression is awful.

We're having awesome weather out here. I love it! It's hot! But cooling off again, it never stays too hot for too long. (At least not for me!) I got a little blow up pool for Hannah, and I want to look into some kind of pool activity this summer. My mom invited us to go swimming at her timeshare, which is about 45 minutes from here. We'll probably take her up on it from time to time. I don't like to drive that far, but once in awhile it will be nice.


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hrsmom* 
What is a Crunchy Granola Ambassador? Please enlighten me!!

I'm glad you're feeling better depression-wise. I do know what it feels like to get past something like that. Depression is awful.

We're having awesome weather out here. I love it! It's hot! But cooling off again, it never stays too hot for too long. (At least not for me!) I got a little blow up pool for Hannah, and I want to look into some kind of pool activity this summer. My mom invited us to go swimming at her timeshare, which is about 45 minutes from here. We'll probably take her up on it from time to time. I don't like to drive that far, but once in awhile it will be nice.

It's mostly someone who helps out the mods and admins during busy times on the forums and sub-forums. Like if we see an obvious UA violation we report it and just try to keep things moving smoothly.

How HOT is it!! We hit 100 degrees yesterday. I love it too. I've lived in AZ all my life and so heat doesn't bother me a bit. Now, the freezing cold, that's another story







I was thinking about getting out the little baby pool we have this weekend too - now that I know my teaching job is safe for next year I'll have some extra time this weekend


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Glad you're feeling better. Boy it's about 50 degrees cooler up here in the Pacific Northwest, which is not that great. Me, I'd rather live in a place that was warm all year, but I haven't found such a place that had decent jobs and not too high of a cost of living. Sigh. If I ever win the lottery, I would move somewhere like San Diego.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Yep, San Diego is paradise on earth. I'll never leave. However, you will need to win the lottery to live here.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I know. I lived in northern California for 20 years, and always felt like I was just a bystander, since I was never wealthy enough to own a home or even rent my own place. Sigh.
For those of you with babies and older children, how did you handle the whole choking hazard thing? My ds, six, has tons of toys with small parts. How will I keep them separate from the baby? He and I are both clutterbugs, and his toys are usually scattered all over the place. Kinda freaks me out a bit.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
I know. I lived in northern California for 20 years, and always felt like I was just a bystander, since I was never wealthy enough to own a home or even rent my own place. Sigh.
For those of you with babies and older children, how did you handle the whole choking hazard thing? My ds, six, has tons of toys with small parts. How will I keep them separate from the baby? He and I are both clutterbugs, and his toys are usually scattered all over the place. Kinda freaks me out a bit.

When Joy and family moved in, we instituted the rule that all legos have to stay in Dylan's room. I'm also more conscientious about picking up pins off the floor when I sew and the scissors put away when I'm not sewing. At least I try to be. Although, frankly, the sewing machines have always been out ever since Joy was born. All the kids have learned quickly not to touch them. They fade into the background because they are up all the time.

But now that Matilda (Erica's dd that I watch 2-3 days a week) is fast becoming a rug rat, Joy and I are trying to remember to keep the living room floor picked up and vacuumed regularly. By the time that Joy's Parker is a rug rat, we'll have that all down pat.

But I found that the danger of putting things in the mouth doesn't last that long and just requires a little more diligence and being aware of the baby. And when it reemerges later when they are teething, they are older and the danger is less acute. And by then, keeping small things picked up, hopefully, will have become 2nd nature.


----------



## SuzymomofLaura (Mar 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
For those of you with babies and older children, how did you handle the whole choking hazard thing? My ds, six, has tons of toys with small parts. How will I keep them separate from the baby? He and I are both clutterbugs, and his toys are usually scattered all over the place. Kinda freaks me out a bit.

I explained to my then 3 yrs old that small thingies were a danger for her little sister because she could choke on them. We had a box in every room to put the tiny objects in we encountered. DD 1 was helping me watch out for small objects, and dutifully took them away from the baby if she had managed to get hold of something suspicious








But like Sewchris said, that high alert stage doesn't really last that long.


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone







:







:

I'm out of commission for a while







I spilleda little tea on my laptop and now it's completely unrepairable according to the shop. I guess since the harddrive is in the keyboard of a laptop that's what caused the problem.

However, I'm getting a new reular desktop shortly so hopefully I'll be back in a few short weeks or sooner...









Not being able to visit MDC DAILY feels a little like breaking away from a good habit.


----------



## 2goingon2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello everyone! Janet here. Four kiddos ranging in age from almost 16 to 12 weeks and I'm 41. Can't wait to get to know everyone.


----------



## 2goingon2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh wow - I'm such a goober. I see I'm already on the list! I'm going to blame it on sleep deprivation!


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Ooh, good reason not to use a laptop, the keyboard of a desktop is a lot cheaper to replace than a whole laptop! Never thought of that.
DS has a double ear infection, and has not been sleeping well. Actually broke down and put him on antibiotics because homeopathy and waiting were not doing it. He's on day 6 now, finally feeling better, but slept terribly last night. Hopefully tonight will be better.
I'm anemic according to the midwife, and she put me on some Thorne iron pills called Ferrasorb. Ick. Causing constipation. I'm subbing floradix for some, but on the dose she had prescribed (50 mg), I can't afford to do all floradix. ugh.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
Ooh, good reason not to use a laptop, the keyboard of a desktop is a lot cheaper to replace than a whole laptop! Never thought of that.
DS has a double ear infection, and has not been sleeping well. Actually broke down and put him on antibiotics because homeopathy and waiting were not doing it. He's on day 6 now, finally feeling better, but slept terribly last night. Hopefully tonight will be better.
I'm anemic according to the midwife, and she put me on some Thorne iron pills called Ferrasorb. Ick. Causing constipation. I'm subbing floradix for some, but on the dose she had prescribed (50 mg), I can't afford to do all floradix. ugh.

Does your ds also all stuffed up with a runny nose? The sinus congession can cause ear infections because the sinus cavities are right up against the ear. It would depend on exactly where in the ear the infection is. If he's old enough, you could try some children's decongestant or antihistamine. Both my dd, Angela, and my grandson, Alex, reoccurring ear infections went away when we dealt with their allergies.

And for anemia, take your iron pills with a juice high in Vitamin C orange, grapefruit, tomato juices are good ones). Not with milk or black tea (it's the tannin). The C with allow your body to adsorb and use the most out of the iron. Cooking in old cast iron (not the new stuff on the market) will also give your body a lot of usable iron.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewchris2642* 
Cooking in old cast iron (not the new stuff on the market) will also give your body a lot of usable iron.

How old does the cast iron have to be? I bought my cast iron pan in 2004 (lost the old one in a move).


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone. I guess I fit this category. I am 43 I have a 3.5 year old dd (







: of my life) and I will cautiously say I am 9 weeks pregnant. I'll be a month shy of 44 when this little bean is born if he/she sticks.

Jen I don't know about the age of the pan but I have read cooking acid based foods will give you the most iron from your cast iron pan. I cook whatever I can in mine. But really only because it's my favorite pan. I have just started taking New Chapter prenatals and have had the worst constipation I think it's from the iron in them too. It wasn't as bad prior to my switching vitamins. I had been taking floradix for the past 11 months with no problem. I have been drinking smoothies every morning with lots of fruit, spinach, and 2 tablespoons of flax oil. Also eating prunes, raisins, apples, and adding spinach to everything and drinking as much water as I can. It sort of helps but not much. I think I'll take a day or so off the prenatals with iron and see if I feel better. I still have some floradix in the fridge.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pookietooth* 
How old does the cast iron have to be? I bought my cast iron pan in 2004 (lost the old one in a move).

I'm not sure. The last time I research this was 10 years ago and I have lost my source and can't find where I read that. My set is 35 years old. And my 4" deep skillet is older than that. I cook almost exclusively in cast iron. All but one of my sauce pans are also cast iron. I have one Visions (glass) sauce pan for cooking fruit and making white sauces. For some odd reason my kids have never liked their applesauce black.









Here's what I found today: http://www.goaskalice.columbia.edu/2378.html So I think that I'm remembering it wrong. At least for cast iron that hasn't been enameled. I think that's where my memory glitched. I was mixing up uncoated cast iron and enameled cast iron. Another site says that new cast iron is better as to iron absorption into food than the well seasoned old cast iron. http://blog.nutritiondata.com/ndblog...g-in-cast.html So now I don't know what to think.

I do know that I've never had to take iron during any of my pregnancies, including my last when I was 45. In fact, I still have to make sure that my multivitamin doesn't have a lot of iron in it.


----------



## jrabbit (May 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewchris2642* 
I think that's where my memory glitched. I was mixing up uncoated cast iron and enameled cast iron. Another site says that new cast iron is better as to iron absorption into food than the well seasoned old cast iron. http://blog.nutritiondata.com/ndblog...g-in-cast.html So now I don't know what to think.

Glad you figured out your memory had the glitch because I was going to have to call you on it. LOL

I researched it a lot when we got a cast iron skillet last year. And I never saw anything that said old was better than new -- it's the opposite. Definitely, you need uncoated cast iron - enamel-ware is not the same thing from the iron-point-of-view. (it's good for cooking, but I don't care about that)

The foods that give you the most iron are anything that you stir around in the pan and stuff with tomatoes - stuff that just sits there won't get the same increase. There is a chart somewhere ... hmmm ... well, 10 minutes later, and I cannot find the chart, but I found references to the study ((Brittin HC, Nossaman CE. Iron content of food cooked in iron utensils. J Am Diet Assoc. 1986;86:897-901. ))

--janis
(ok - back to baby-stuff now)


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Kristin, you might want to switch to kale from the spinach, as spinach is super high in oxalates, which actually block iron absorption. Seaweed, especially dulse, is also high in iron. It's weird, I have never had a problem with iron before, but there's a first time for everything, I guess. I think I'm going to buy some organic chicken livers, as they are super high in iron.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrabbit* 
Glad you figured out your memory had the glitch because I was going to have to call you on it.

Yeah, well, I AM almost 57 years old. LOL


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

Just checking in to say Happy Mother's Day!!!







: My second one! Last time around my babe was only 5 weeks old. I didn't really feel like a mom yet!

I'm still sleep-deprived, which I sure didn't expect a year later!







Now I know!

lovebeingamommy-thanks for the explanation, and I hope your computer is ok

Welcome Kristin (congratulations!) and hi Janet!


----------



## SuzymomofLaura (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi all, hope you had a nice mother's day. DH bought me a new cookie press!!!







:







:







:







:
(threw out my old one when we had to go gluten free and missed it so)
Been playing with it all day yesterday....







:







:







:







:

Hi Kristin! Hi Janet!


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

I had the usual Mother's Day. I spend it without kids. My city holds an annual Mother's Day Historical Home Tour every Mother's Day for the last 12 years. My mom, my sisters and I have gone to every one of them. We have a great time.


----------



## CatsCradle (May 7, 2007)

I had the usual mother's day too: laundry, cooking, cleaning.









No really, that is what happened! DH and I both work, so that's our Sunday routine. We did have a wonderful few hours in the park, though, and if anything, Mother's Day reminds me of how blessed I really am.


----------



## jempd (Feb 27, 2002)

Hi, I am wondering if it's not too late to join, as I'm 49 and feel much older than most mothers on-line. I have a 5-month-old dd and an 8-year-old ds.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

PPAF is here and I kind of need to rant and reflect with "children my own age" who can understand. It wasn't exactly a surprise, since it was a fertile cycle and I had the most glorious, copious, haven't-seen-since-my-20s CM that I would have killed for when I was TTCing Terran and doing Mucinex, green tea, and every trick in the book without seeing any results at all so I wound up putting the preseed in the instead cup with the specimen and leaving it in so long I gave myself thrush.

Terran will be 16 months old on the 19th and this is the longest I've ever gone without PPAF. I think I already got my wistful sadness out when I was Oing, but now that my body is back to "business as usual" all the magic of pregnancy, birthing, and postpartum is going to recede into a memory and I may never experience it again.

I'm not a practicing heterosexual, so there will be no unexpected miracles or surprises for me, only decisions, responsibility, and disappointment. I don't want to go back to the monthly deaths of maybe babies. I don't want to lose my milk and then miscarry. I know all of the arguments for small families and all of the reasons why I should be "sensible" and "responsible" but I still don't want to hang up my aging ovaries and see the contents of my diva cup as nothing more than a yucky embarassing mess to get rid of.

KD has been a saint about everything since Terran was conceived and I'll probably go with his suggestion of not charting (yea, right; I already asked FF to reset my password so I could note that today is CD1 and just because I haven't set my alarm for my 6:30 temping tomorrow morning doesn't mean I'm not going to do it the minute I finish typing this rant out) or stressing over it and just insem whenever he comes up to meet Terran and leave it up to the universe to decide for me.

Realistically, the two years it took me to conceive Terran were mostly spent looking for a good donor and learning how to chart; there were only three cycles with KD and one of those might have been a chemical pg and the other was with a bio tranz. The studies that show that women who conceive naturally in their 40s and 50s tend to live longer can be turned around to comfort me that since longevity runs in my family, I still have a good change of conceiving an over-45 baby.

Terran still seems so little and I don't really LIKE nursing during pregnancy and tandeming. I don't want to TTC right now, I just don't want to *NOT* TTC either.

IF I decide to try and IF I can still conceive with a DIY insem and IF I can carry a pregnancy to term, I'm really starting to like the name Diestri David for a boy.

I'm just not sure if what I'm feeling is "I want to do it again" or "I don't want it to be over".








:


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jempd* 
Hi, I am wondering if it's not too late to join, as I'm 49 and feel much older than most mothers on-line. I have a 5-month-old dd and an 8-year-old ds.

Holy crap, we cross-posted! How amazing is that? Please don't go away, I want to talk to you...I'll start an "over 45" thread if you're not comfortable here...we have a regular poster who's almost 57....please????


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh thanks for the info. *pookie* I put dried spinach in EVERYTHING. Cookies, bread, cake, pancakes, everything. My dd thinks it's part of every recipe. When we are getting ready to cook she always lists spinach as things I need to get out. Oops. I knew it was high in oxalates I just never put that information to good use. I wonder if I should worry about kidney stones dh had them years ago and if I recall correctly they were oxylic (ingnore the spelling I have mommy brain and have been up for hours and can't get the spelling correct and I'm too lazy to go look it up.)

Totally, unrelated cooking story. Yesterday, I was trying to recreate the best barbeque sauce in the world as I had pretty much run out and it's only available in upstate NY. It's dd's fav. for chicken. So I was trying to make it from the list of ingrediants on the package and having dd taste test. Each attempt was faced with yuck! that's not it ptooie yuck. Okay, on to next try. Finally, I thought I was close I asked her to try one more time. She tastes it and says yuck! I like this one pointing to the bottle I explain I'm trying to make that one as we are all out . She starts to walk out and turns back and says "just add mustard" and then goes back out to play. Now dd is 3.5 and my first thought to myself was mustard huh, what do you know about mustard, have you ever had mustard? No never. So kind of chuckling to myself I taste the original, taste mine and you know she's right it does need mustard. So I think okay she is channeling my mom from beyond. My husband comes home from work and I tell him the story and the first thing out of his mouth after saying how amazing dd is, was "that is straight from your mom, thanks Mrs. K." It was all too funny. I think dd may turn out to be a far better cook than I could ever hope for whether or not she is channeling my mom or Julia Child or whomever she is getting her cooking tips from.


----------



## CatsCradle (May 7, 2007)

Hi jempd! Welcome. I'll be 46 this year and have a 2.5 year old, so we're not far apart at all!


----------



## SuzymomofLaura (Mar 4, 2006)

Hi Jempd, do feel welcome, please do!







:
Although I'm 'just' turning 43 this year, I think it's wonderful to have anyone over 40 (and over 50







) on this thread!!!

noordinaryspider, I think you've worded perfectly what a lot of us are feeling:
do I really want to TTC again or do I just not want it all to be over for good... When I was preparing for my last birth (the OB originally wanted me to have a second CS, but that never happened







) I was asked kinda bluntly if I wanted to have my tubes tied in the process, because they assumed me being over 40, I would surely be done by now. I just gasped at the thought, KWIM?


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I think you can substitute dulse powder, if you can find it, for spinach powder, although it might taste a bit like seaweed. If you make your own, make sure to rinse the dulse before drying it and making it into powder, that will make it less strong.
I have a friend who had her tubes tied at 35 because she figured she was done and didn't want to worry about it. I myself would never do that, but then again, I also had to resort to IVF to get pregnant, so I don't think it's really a worry.


----------



## 2goingon2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello again to everyone and thanks for the welcome.
Jempd - please don't go anywhere! I love reading about everyone and hope to comment and post more when I can.

Kristin - love the BBQ story. Your daughter may indeed be the next Julia Child!


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Anyone want to start a new thread for May/June? Or May/June/July?


----------



## Kristin0105 (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuzymomofLaura* 
I was asked kinda bluntly if I wanted to have my tubes tied in the process, because they assumed me being over 40, I would surely be done by now. I just gasped at the thought, KWIM?

That's just so rude.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kristin0105* 
That's just so rude.

I don't think so. It's just one item on the form that they have to check off. Just like check here if you want circumcision if baby is a boy. Or any other question that has to have a decision.


----------



## SuzymomofLaura (Mar 4, 2006)

_"It's just one item on the form that they have to check off. Just like check here if you want circumcision if baby is a boy. Or any other question that has to have a decision."_

Yep. And I'm an absolute 100% sure they weren't trying to hurt anybody's feelings, or me in particular, at all, but I was taken aback anyways. But I referred to that episode only because it touched the very spot noordinaryspider was talking about (or so I thought...) The decision to be made before monopause sets in. Sometimes feeling deeply disturbed by the thought that time's running out on you before you have reached that point. Surely hospital staff can't take all that into account (but wouldn't it make a tremendous difference if they could...







)


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi everyone! Welcome new mamas! New to this thread, that is!!!!

Heather, thanks for sharing your heart. I know I am keeping the dream alive to TTC another, someday. I will be very sad if I ever decide not to. You have time!!!!

There was a link to the story about the 66 year old woman who is 8 months pregnant on my yahoo page, so of course I watched the news spot. She looks GREAT!!!! She looks better than I did at 8 months!







I watched an interview of a woman who had twins (in her very late 40's or early 50's can't remember) and it was very inspiring.







:

One of the negative comments about the 66 y.o. woman having a baby was that it was selfish. In my opinion having a baby (and/or adopting one) is about the least selfish thing a person can do!


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I saw that about the 66 year old. I thought that seemed like it would be hard to be pregnant at that age with everyone treating you like you were too old. It's too bad people think it's selfish. But still, I don't know. My mom died at 71. If this woman dies then, her baby will be only 5 years old. But then, I think if my mom had become a mother again at 66, she probably would have lived a lot longer. I believe she died because her oldest son, my brother, married a controlling, backwards, ignorant woman (she didn't even bother trying to breastfeed any of her kids, among other things), who got into a fight with my mom over the way they were raising their kids (mostly mainstream, except the kids stayed with their other grandma, who also did not like my mom, while my SIL worked, instead of daycare), and banned my mom from calling, visiting, or writing them. She got sick with a rare autoimmune disease soon after that, and died within six months.
Anyhoo, I have been feeling movement for a few weeks now, mostly just flutters. I have also been having what I think are Braxton-Hicks contractions occasionally, but I will talk with my midwife about them tomorrow. I never had them with ds -- in fact, until I started labor, I didn't feel any sort of contractions, and then they were mostly in my rear end rather than where I thought they'd be in my belly.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

I was thinking about the 66 year old woman, and thinking about how Tony Randall became a father in his 70s, and nobody made a big deal about that or called him selfish -- he did die while the child was still quite young I think (of course the mom was a lot younger, so the child would have at least one living parent for quite a long time, with luck). And that isn't the only example. But again, usually an older father has a much younger woman with whom he has the children, who usually outlives him and goes on to raise their kids. I would bet, though, that if the 66 year old had a 25 year old husband/boyfriend, people would have something negative to say about that, too.


----------



## claras_mom (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuzymomofLaura* 
_"It's just one item on the form that they have to check off. Just like check here if you want circumcision if baby is a boy. Or any other question that has to have a decision."_

Yep. And I'm an absolute 100% sure they weren't trying to hurt anybody's feelings, or me in particular, at all, but I was taken aback anyways. But I referred to that episode only because it touched the very spot noordinaryspider was talking about (or so I thought...) The decision to be made before monopause sets in. Sometimes feeling deeply disturbed by the thought that time's running out on you before you have reached that point. Surely hospital staff can't take all that into account (but wouldn't it make a tremendous difference if they could...







)

I remember being taken aback right before my first c/s - at being asked. Since then I've learned that even if I'd said 'yes' they couldn't have done it; California has some very specific rules about consent for that procedure. I would have had to give consent at least three days previously, to my OB, and then signed another consent form at the hospital. So the question was just SOP - it's on the form the nurses are filling out.


----------



## binky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi there everyone.
It is so wonderful to read about Moms in their 40s. My second baby is due on my 40th birthday (not that I believe in due dates as my first was 2 weeks late). My DS is 22 months and I feel tired all the time with this pregnancy chasing him around and sitting on the floor and getting up etc. I have been lying down for a rest while he naps but often cannot get to sleep. Do you think that it's true that pregnancy and birth is more difficult the older we are?


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Ok, I know I'm late about it...but my laptop is kaput(sp)







Never drink anything while using a laptop...in your lap









Anyhow, this thread was getting quite long so the new link is listed below and there's also the Mar./Apr. link in case anyone needs to get caught up. I should be back in action as my DH is buying me a DESKTOP







at Costco as I type this on his computer







.

I'll update our new members to the front page so check later tonight, ok.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1087199


----------

